# Disappointed with 1st order



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I got transfer samples from Transfer Express, Versatrans, F&M, and Dowling. I felt all the goof proof transfers were too lightweight and wanted more of a screened feel. I chose Dowling because the white spot color sample that they sent had that feel and was very opaque. The white was really bright. I told them I wanted the exact same process. I pressed the sample on a Beefy T.

I just pressed several samples from our first white spot color order on Hanes Printpro hoodies and Gildan 2000 tees and they are not coming out the same. All the ink is transfering but the prints looks dingy.  Their instructions said you could allow to cool slightly to make it more opaque but that didn't help either. 

Our transfers also don't have the same screened printed feel. Is there a difference because of using a different brand t-shirt or hoodie? Could the sample have had an underbase? Is this order just a waste?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

have you posed this question to Dowling? They should be able to help


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I ran the samples after hours so I'll call tomorrow. I'm going to press a sample of our order on the same shirt I used for the original Dowling sample to compare apples to apples. I also used them all from the same sheet so I'll try some middle of the pile too. The gray in the design turned out fine so I don't think it is my technique.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

This was a concern I had about Dowling because they sent me stock transfers when I asked for samples of their custom work but they assured me they are the same process.

If you asked for opaque transfers they are cold peel.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I know I hot peeled the sample "got jesus?" design and it turned out PERFECT. Better than the Stahl's all white Goof Proof sample. Its bright white and no show through. I was really impressed. I will try cold peeling. 

I was hoping F&M would work out but the marlin design spot color sample turned out glossy. Maybe it was the 'fashion' ink instead of the 'athletic'?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

F&M transfers have a sheen to them that mostly disappears after the first wash but it does bother some people and probably wouldn't be right for some designs. They work very well for what I do and they are very opaque.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

It turns out we were using WAAAAY too much pressure. The directions called for FIRM pressure around 50 LB, 7-10 sec, hot peel or cool for few seconds for increased opacity. My husband used "barely any pressure" in his words, 7 sec, cold peel and it came out an opaque bright white on a black hoodie.

This is puzzling as all the samples we ran came out correctly a couple of weeks ago. Just last week I pressed my TSF transfer on a hoodie and it came out gorgeous. We WERE correctly estimating the pressure. What could have happened to our GK 20 Swing Away that would drastically alter our perception of pressure vs actual pressure?? Light closing pressue is now firm and firm is now forming carbon into diamond level pressure. 

Do I need to lube it or tighten something? We did have a weekend without HVAC and it is bitter cold up here. Could that affect it the rubber pad somehow?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Sometimes what would have felt like firm just doesn't feel like firm after awhile (you get bigger muscles) and some people add more pressure to get a feel that they "remember" . Its all in the perception most of the time. Good luck.
Terry


----------

